# Tagless or Tees with Tags?



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Just wondering the pros and cons of tagless or tees with custom tags and what people prefer.

Obviously a tagless tee where the tag info is just printed on the inside of the color could be more comfortable. But from a branding perspective don't tags that are just printed on the inside of the collar wear off and fade easier than a tag that is sewn into the collar.

Just curious what people think about this. I haven't decided yet myself whether to go with tagless or tags.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tagless can last as long as the design on the front of the shirt if you are silkscreening them.

Choice between the two is really a personal preference. 

If you do your own silkscreening, tagless labels are less expensive to do.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had some problems with the tagless tees. On the ones I have in my closet, about half of them have rubbed off to the point where you can't read them. I think that area gets a lot more friction than the print on the front of the shirt would.

I'd say just thoroughly test them before you use them.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Jasonda said:


> I've had some problems with the tagless tees. On the ones I have in my closet, about half of them have rubbed off to the point where you can't read them. I think that area gets a lot more friction than the print on the front of the shirt would.
> 
> I'd say just thoroughly test them before you use them.



I've notice the same thing, but mainly with older tees that I've had since the 90s. But I've noticed a bunch of undershirt makers like Tommy Hilfiger are jumping on this tagless t shirt bandwagon now and I guess I was wondering if there are newer methods now that is making the tagless print more durable. But, if it's just going to rub off in a year or two I'll probably want to go with a tag.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

I think if you print a tagless tag with plastisol it will rub off much faster than if you print it with a waterbase/discharge.

John


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

novanutcase said:


> I think if you print a tagless tag with plastisol it will rub off much faster than if you print it with a waterbase/discharge.


Wouldn't discharge show through to the other side of the shirt?


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Jasonda said:


> Wouldn't discharge show through to the other side of the shirt?


Depends on the mesh you use. If you use a finer mesh screen the layer is very light. In some instances you'll see it like if it is a white shirt with black ink but this is where an experienced SP comes in handy!

John


----------



## rockgeneration (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the T-shirt with tag look better.


----------

